# Sakura Vs Rukia



## SilverMizuji (Mar 19, 2015)

Always wanted to see these two fight
How would the battle be?

Distance : 100m
Bloodlusted
Speed Equal


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm going for Rukia, she has better DC

And since nobody else seems interested in this thread, I'll explain why

Powerscaling, Rukia DC should be at least town level since she could take down As Nod. Sakura might be able to match and slightly surpass Rukia in strength, but Rukia's Bankai has a large AOE giving her the advantage at range attack; and if Sakura use her summons Rukia can just use her Bankai to oneshot both Sakura and her giant slugs


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> I'm going for Rukia, she has better DC
> 
> if Sakura use her summons Rukia can just use her Bankai to oneshot both Sakura and her giant slugs



Er wat? Katsuyu would rape the shit out of Rukia and would make sakura untouchable....


----------



## Regicide (Mar 19, 2015)

Someone remind me how, summons aside, Sakura is supposed to do anything here that doesn't involve whatever she throws at Rukia getting frozen?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Sakura is supposed to do anything here that doesn't involve whatever she throws at Rukia getting frozen?


Without summon she gets the shit handed to her.. which is the usual from every sakura thread..


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er wat? Katsuyu would rape the shit out of Rukia and would make sakura untouchable....



How does katsuyu rape? I don't remember it's acid spitting feats being over the top.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

Katsuyu is mountain level by sheer size, her spit can cover more than her whole body.. she can split when damaged and we haven't seen a single slug die even once through out the series even with bijudama's


She's practically the only game changer in sakura's/tsunade's arsenal


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Katsuyu is mountain level by sheer size,


IIRC only the version tsunade and sakura summoned together was that size. The one sakura summoned was the size of gamakichi.



> her spit can cover more than her whole body


Does that matter before the AZ flash freeze rukia can pull off. Also feats? Her acid has only been shown to spread across a rock nowhere as big as her.



> .. she can split when damage and we haven't seen a single slug die even once through out the series even with bijudama's


They were dying when obito's god tree absorbed all their chakra. Also where have they outright tanked a bijuudama. Freezing them and shattering them would suffice i assume unless i'm missing something.


----------



## Platypus (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep, Bankai definitely one-shots


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> They were dying when obito's god tree absorbed all their chakra. Freezing them and shattering them would suffice.



you do know that the tree absorbs life force right? there's a difference with what the tree did and just damaging them..


----------



## Platypus (Mar 19, 2015)

So you're saying the God Tree that wanted all chakra in the world, wasn't stealing chakra when it was sucking the life out of people 
The concept of life force barely exists in Naruto anyway. Only time it was relevant was when Chiyo revived Gaara iirc. I don't recall it ever being mentioned since then.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> So you're saying the God Tree that wanted all chakra in the world, wasn't stealing chakra when it was sucking the life out of people



It was doing both. I didn't say it was not stealing chakra.

My point is there's a difference between what the tree did to everyone and taking a normal damage...

because pink guy is equating AZ damage to what the tree did..


----------



## Platypus (Mar 19, 2015)

True, you didn't say it wasn't stealing their chakra 

How's Katsuyu going to help when Rukia freezes everything around her in an instant though?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> How's Katsuyu going to help when Rukia freezes everything around her in an instant though?



secrete acid through his body... 

Freezing isn't as hax as you guys are implying.. unless Rukia is constantly producing that cold temperature, that ice will melt..


----------



## Regicide (Mar 19, 2015)

She kind of is.

Granted, the effective range is somewhat inconsistent beyond direct contact.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Mar 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> because pink guy is equating AZ damage to what the tree did..


I know both of the attacks function differently i was just saying katsuyu clones have died in the series.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> She kind of is.
> 
> Granted, the effective range is somewhat inconsistent beyond direct contact.




well this might as well end with stamina battle? 



> I know both of the attacks function differently i was just saying katsuyu clones have died in the series.



Then there's no point pointing it out if they didn't die normally because that's giving a misleading message...


----------



## Platypus (Mar 19, 2015)

It isn't just merely freezing she does, it's lowering the temperature to absolute zero (however that's supposed to work )


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> It isn't just merely freezing she does, it's lowering the temperature to absolute zero



Which is freezing.... OBD kind of drop AZ off the hax list..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Which is freezing.... OBD kind of drop AZ off the hax list..



Because of Rukia


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Because of Rukia



Er no, not really it was more of what chaos or some regular said. 

basically freezing involves lowering temperature/energy of a body

superhuman body has a higher energy level than a normal human and so on..

so achieving AZ through freezing or lowering temp/energy would be different if you use it on a someone or something with the amount of x energy vs someone with superior amount of x energy or something like that..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, but the reason it started to be reconned as hax is because someone in Bleach got it. Then they looked into it some more.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 19, 2015)

No, it really is because of Rukia having absolute zero in her arsenal. 

When that happened, people started analyzing what absolute zero really meant and how it came into play in versus debates.


----------



## DavyChan (Mar 19, 2015)

Sakura>Katsuya

Guys don't be dumb. Kishimoto would never let something like that happen.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 19, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Sakura>Katsuya
> 
> Guys don't be dumb. Kishimoto would never let something like that happen.



well he did. so Katsuyu is > Sakura.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er no, not really it was more of what chaos or some regular said.
> 
> basically freezing involves lowering temperature/energy of a body
> 
> ...





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, but the reason it started to be reconned as hax is because someone in Bleach got it. Then they looked into it some more.





Regicide said:


> No, it really is because of Rukia having absolute zero in her arsenal.
> 
> When that happened, people started analyzing what absolute zero really meant and how it came into play in versus debates.



Yeah, whatever the reasons behind it, it's true that Rukia getting AZ did lead to a debate on AZ being hax... may even have been one of the first ones where we started changing our tune, or maybe not, I really don't remember... certainly it wasn't the last, though


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

Yo, Fujita welcome back.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 19, 2015)

the thread on Rukia's AZ, if anybody happened to be curious 



shade0180 said:


> Yo, Fujita welcome back.



Hey


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 19, 2015)

What I like of Rukia's ability is that she can freeze at molecular level and freeze upon contact, so getting close to her should be a big no-no if you want to stay alive. The precise control she have over the temperature is amazing (I doubt an acid can work at -150C); and the way she defeated As Nod proves she can expel such power in a single shot

I still believe Rukia wins this battle


----------



## Hamaru (Mar 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Er no, not really it was more of what chaos or some regular said.
> 
> basically freezing involves lowering temperature/energy of a body
> 
> ...



This doesn't matter much in this fight since Rukia flash froze As Nodt who has a MUCH higher energy level than a normal human. Nobody in this fight has shown to have so much power that the As Nodt fight would not hold enough weight for Rukia to get the win. 

The Boss summon doesn't matter to much since the only thing Rukia has to do is beat Sakura, so she just has to stall the summon for a moment while she handles Sakura. Also, the real question should be if the acid can even melt through Rukia's ice at enough speed to even matter.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2015)

> The Boss summon doesn't matter to much since the only thing Rukia has to do is beat Sakura



Ah yea except sakura can hide inside her boss summon .... so  yea it kind of matters

also another question how durable is the ice that no one has thought of breaking it is an option? 

inb4citylevel ice..


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 19, 2015)

how much power does AZ have, and what durability feats does Katsuyu have more importantly.
that'll tell us if Kat can take the damage shot in her face.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> also another question how durable is the ice that no one has thought of breaking it is an option?


..What ice?

Current Rukia doesn't coat shit in layers of ice or anything, it just freezes because she brings stuff that comes into contact with her down to her own temperature.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

She freezes things which forms ice. so why breaking that is not an option?


----------



## Hamaru (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Ah yea *except sakura can hide inside her boss summo*n .... so  yea it kind of matters
> 
> also another question how durable is the ice that no one has thought of breaking it is an option?
> 
> inb4citylevel ice..



When has she done that?

Also, we seen that Rukia freezes you inside and out, so even if that was an option Sakura would still get frozen. 

We know in Bleach town-level is nothing since Fox-boy had that kind of power back in the SS arc. Jump up to post skip Renji who was training for Aizen and he couldn't leave a mark on base As Nodt. The amount of energy As Nodt produces would have to be higher than city level. Rukia's ability to transfer that level of energy into AZ instantly speaks for itself. 

When As Nodt transformed, he had enough power to break free from AZ, and was much more powerful. Rukia's bankai then closed that gap and instantly froze him again.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 20, 2015)

Uuuuuuh, its because you won't need to?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

> We know in Bleach town-level is nothing since Fox-boy had that kind of power back in the SS arc. Jump up to post skip Renji who was training for Aizen and he couldn't leave a mark on base As Nodt. The amount of energy As Nodt produces would have to be higher than city level. Rukia's ability to transfer that level of energy into AZ instantly speaks for itself.



er that still doesn't prove city level... for all 3 character 

that just says:

Someone is town level
^ renji is stronger than someone who is town level
^ as nodt is stronger than renji who is stronger than someone who is town level
^ rukia is stronger than renji, as nodt and that someone who is town level..


----------



## Alita (Mar 20, 2015)

If rukia is town level she doesn't have superior firepower to sakura. Also sakura doesn't neccesarily have to make contact with rukia with her punches. She can punch the ground near her and cause it to explode upwards. And coulden't sakura just knock out rukia with sleep bombs?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> you do know that the tree absorbs life force right? there's a difference with what the tree did and just damaging them..



The tree just absorbs chakra. It doesn't absorb life force, in fact, it does the opposite and gives the victims life force to keep them alive while absorbing their chakra. (though the latter part is optional.)



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, but the reason it started to be reconned as hax is because someone in Bleach got it. Then they looked into it some more.



This is half true. Bleach getting it did spark the debate, but not because it's bleach. It's because bleach is mainstream and thus gets debated regularly that we decided to look further into it.

We use to view generic molecular destruction attacks as hax as well until characters in Naruto(Onoki) got it.

Anyway, how fast is Rukia? Sakura's probably sitting at mach 70 powerscaling wise.

In terms of DC Sakura can only be scaled to small city level do to being comparable to Tsunade (unless she can be powerscaled to Lee's meteor feat). Which gives Rukia a bit of an edge in that regard, especially considering her range advantage in Bankai.



> When has she done that?



During the Pein invasion when the village got flattened. Katsuyu hid Sakura inside of her to protect her.

Katsuyu is really Sakura's only chance. Even then it would only matter if Sakura can summon enough of her, it took both Sakura and Tsunade to summon that giant 1/10 Katsuyu. Although even with only half that it might be more than enough.


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 20, 2015)

Alita54 said:


> If rukia is town level she doesn't have superior firepower to sakura. Also sakura doesn't neccesarily have to make contact with rukia with her punches. She can punch the ground near her and cause it to explode upwards. And coulden't sakura just knock out rukia with sleep bombs?



ground which is below her durability in strength and thus isn't going to do much. Especially since Rukia can fly.
Sleep bombs are prolly going to be frozen and thus not useful.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

> Rukia can fly.



Oh yea I forgot about this.  sakura nor katsuyu can't really touch her if she used range attacks.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 20, 2015)

Whats the range on Rukia's attacks? It would need to be pretty large in order to stay safe from a mountain dwarfing acid shooting slug.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

That I don't have any idea.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

Fujita said:


> Yeah, whatever the reasons behind it, it's true that Rukia getting AZ did lead to a debate on AZ being hax... may even have been one of the first ones where we started changing our tune, or maybe not, I really don't remember... certainly it wasn't the last, though



nah

AZ stopped being hax the moment we stopped considering freezing in general being hax, which happened... about a year before Rukia came into the picture

some cancerdomers just believed that it doesn't apply to AZ for some reason which led to that Rukia debate


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Whats the range on Rukia's attacks? It would need to be pretty large in order to stay safe from a mountain dwarfing acid shooting slug.



Since when we're you under the impression Sakura can summon a Katsuyu of that size? Last I saw, it required Tsunade and Sakura working together to pull it off. 

Anyway, Rukia's Shikai is enough since she has total control over temperature with it and Sakura would be in trouble as soon as her blood began to freeze. Rukia was able to speedblitz someone who could comfortably keep up with Byakuya, as well, so she should be faster than Sakura anyway.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

What does Byakuya even get scaled to for speed? Kenpachi? I don't think he gets calc stack scaling. If she gets that then they're around the same speed-wise.


----------



## creative (Mar 20, 2015)

I would say sakura if not for rukia's bankai.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> She freezes things which forms ice. so why breaking that is not an option?


Shade, do you even know what freezing something entails?

She's not covering shit in ice or anything, the shit she touches is being brought down to a temperature where it freezes. The only thing to "break" is your own body.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> nah
> 
> AZ stopped being hax the moment we stopped considering freezing in general being hax, which happened... about a year before Rukia came into the picture
> 
> some cancerdomers just believed that it doesn't apply to AZ for some reason which led to that Rukia debate



AZ requires extra bullshit to handwave 

It's not just the same as freezing


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

sup with your name, Dartg 



Negbringer said:


> AZ requires extra bullshit to handwave
> 
> It's not just the same as freezing



it's the same in regards that it removes X amount of heat energy from a system, though in this case completely

and since how well the system can withstand X amount of heat energy being removed from it is reflected by durability now...


----------



## Fujita (Mar 20, 2015)

Speaking of extra bullshit 

> Negbringer

lmao 



DarkTorrent said:


> nah
> 
> AZ stopped being hax the moment we stopped considering freezing in general being hax, which happened... about a year before Rukia came into the picture
> 
> some cancerdomers just believed that it doesn't apply to AZ for some reason which led to that Rukia debate



Darth's right, though, that AZ is a different beast from freezing 

sure, we don't treat it differently now

but treating it that way was the change that we made

though I can't remember exactly when it was, I do know that we (not just cancerdomers, either) were talking about how to handle AZ in the Rukia thread, so...


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

Clay said:


> Anyway, Rukia's Shikai is enough since she has total control over temperature with it and Sakura would be in trouble as soon as her blood began to freeze. Rukia was able to speedblitz someone who could comfortably keep up with Byakuya, as well, so she should be faster than Sakura anyway.



That would be another reason why Rukia defeats Sakura; freezing enemies at a cellular level and being able to freeze their blood gives Rukia a huge advantage! She can end this fight as soon as she slashes Sakura

But speedwise; isn't Kenpachi Mach 68? I know since Kenpachi isn't good at Flash Step, making Byakuya and Rukia speed greater than that; but how fast is Sakura?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Kenpachi did it with his own physical speed and he's >>>>>>>>>>> Rukia.

Sakura is either mach 60 or mach 70, it doesn't matter though since speed is equal


----------



## Naya (Mar 20, 2015)

I'd go for Rukia. Older, more skilled.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> But speedwise; isn't Kenpachi Mach 68?


Not anymore he's not, probably.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Mar 20, 2015)

Sakura would win.


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Not anymore he's not, probably.


He is forever-mach29


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Not anymore he's not, probably.



why?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Naya said:


> I'd go for Rukia. Older, more skilled.



What does being older have to do with anything? More skilled is also debatable


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> He is forever-mach29



And since Kenpachi is one of my fav Bleach characters, that pains me  

Maybe Rukia is a more versatile fighter; She has Kido (Kubo seems to have forgotten such skills): two Bakudo that can paralyze an enemy, and three Hado

These skills that possinbly improved since her Royal Guard Training


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> why?


Took a look at GM's blog, used a circle instead of an ellipse where he used curvature scaling for the meteor.

Got the meteor moving backwards.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Took a look at GM's blog, used a circle instead of an ellipse where he used curvature scaling for the meteor.
> 
> Got the meteor moving backwards.





so how fast are Bleach characters then?


----------



## creative (Mar 20, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> He is forever-mach29



His speed should be buffed up since his last fight with captain imagination had him reacting pretty well to missle launcher.

The speed is equal in this fight but really, what's it gonna matter that katsuyu spits acid since rukia would go all
>buildsnowmenmeme
Well before those chemicals even touch her.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> so how fast are Bleach characters then?


Kenpachi tier and up apparently move at negative speed.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

creative said:


> His speed should be buffed up since his last fight with captain imagination had him reacting pretty well to missle launcher.
> 
> The speed is equal in this fight but really, what's it gonna matter that katsuyu spits acid since rukia would go all
> >buildsnowmenmeme
> Well before those chemicals even touch her.



I think Mach 29+ is faster than a missle launcher

But I do agree on Rukia being able to freeze oncoming attacks


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2015)

musu said:
			
		

> What does being older have to do with anything? More skilled is also debatable



Granny fetish.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Kenpachi tier and up apparently move at negative speed.
> 
> Make of that what you will.



only in Bleach can something like this happen


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

You know, I remember Soifon's minigun timing having the same issue with negative distance.

Meh.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm honestly surprised it doesn't happen more often, given that the author isn't going through and trying to measure distance the way we do 

elliptical meteors though 

maybe it's a relativistic length contraction


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> And since Kenpachi is one of my fav Bleach characters, that pains me
> 
> Maybe Rukia is a more versatile fighter; She has Kido (Kubo seems to have forgotten such skills): two Bakudo that can paralyze an enemy, and three Hado
> 
> These skills that possinbly improved since her Royal Guard Training



The fact that Kido was pretty much never relevant beyond a few things throughout the entire series quite annoyed me.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 20, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The fact that Kido was pretty much never relevant beyond a few things throughout the entire series quite annoyed me.



It's such a waste of potential! 

In fact, the current enemies (the quincy) render kido usless due to their ability to manipulate and absorb reishi


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 20, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The fact that Kido was pretty much never relevant beyond a few things throughout the entire series quite annoyed me.



it was the first of many things that quickly lost relevance, along with hand to hand combat, shunko, and having a power that was just actually interesting rather than relying on bullshit abilities to win(unless countered by your opponent's equally bullshit power)


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

Kubo slowly forgot how to write fights after the Grimmjow rematch in Mexico.

What else is new?


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Kubo slowly forgot how to write fights after the Grimmjow rematch in Mexico.
> 
> What else is new?



Well, it started out slow, but no matter how one looks at it, the nose dive by the beginning of 4th arc is a pretty sizable jump from 3rd arc where fights at least made sense - even if they weren't the most entertaining.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

Got better during Fullbringers though.

Least until the shinigami showed up again.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 20, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The fact that Kido was pretty much never relevant beyond a few things throughout the entire series quite annoyed me.



Black Coffin scene in SS was pretty good


----------



## AgentAAA (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Got better during Fullbringers though.
> 
> Least until the shinigami showed up again.



...yeah, actually. Come to think of it, FB arc in general was actually going fairly well before the shinigami showed up.
Although I'll say I actually thought Byakuya vs. Tsukishima was okay.
Though "okay" is as far as I'd go.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 20, 2015)

AgentAAA said:


> ...yeah, actually. Come to think of it, FB arc in general was actually going fairly well before the shinigami showed up.



Yeah, it wasnt that bad especialy considering the pile of shit arc we had before

Then "Alcohol has a soul" happend..


----------



## Aphelion (Mar 20, 2015)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Then "Alcohol has a soul" happend..


something something shintoism


----------



## Regicide (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't really see why the whole "everything has souls" concept is so ridiculous to people.

Like, what the fuck do people think animism is?


----------



## Velocity (Mar 20, 2015)

Forget everything having souls, how do ghosts _die_? Rukia can somehow temporarily kill herself and that makes no damn sense at all! She's already dead!


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 20, 2015)

There was a thread about it in the meta too when it happend:


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2015)

Clay said:


> Forget everything having souls, how do ghosts _die_? Rukia can somehow temporarily kill herself and that makes no damn sense at all! She's already dead!



I'm sure Kubo forgot that everyone is dead.


----------



## Aphelion (Mar 20, 2015)

Clay said:


> Forget everything having souls, how do ghosts _die_? Rukia can somehow temporarily kill herself and that makes no damn sense at all! She's already dead!


I never got all the people complaining about this.  It's been clearly established from the beginning of the manga that spiritual beings can "die" just like beings in the world of the living.



Black Leg Sanji said:


> There was a thread about it in the meta too when it happend:


oh wow


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> I don't really see why the whole "everything has souls" concept is so ridiculous to people.
> 
> Like, what the fuck do people think animism is?



Meh, just seemed like a asspull at the time considering earlier series narrative


----------



## DSTREET45 (Mar 20, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Got better during Fullbringers though.
> 
> Least until the shinigami showed up again.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Lucy75 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sakura wins with katsuyu but loses without it IMO.


----------



## Warlordgab (Mar 21, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> Sakura wins with katsuyu but loses without it IMO.



If that's true, this should be Katsuyu Vs Rukia instead of Sakura Vs Rukia


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm sure Kubo forgot that everyone is dead.



Shinigami reproduce...and most are born to families. How do people still get confused by this? If you apply the western concept of what a spirit is, of course you're gonna be confused. Over there in the east, a spiritual being can function the same as a human does oftentimes.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 21, 2015)

> If that's true, this should be Katsuyu Vs Rukia instead of Sakura Vs Rukia



This is basically what every sakura vs thread entails.

Katsuyu is part of sakura's arsenal so you need to get pass her if you want to beat sakura, The problem is Katsuyu is above sakura's ball park of power so you can't really give her an equal match..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2015)

It's not as bad as pre-skip Naruto with Gamabunta though


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 21, 2015)

true  But naruto can't hide inside Gamabunta though so if you can avoid bunta and hit nardo you can win.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure he can, it just wasn't shown, he can stand on his tongue or something. That seems to be the case for pretty much all summons.


----------



## Regicide (Mar 21, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> This is basically what every sakura vs thread entails.


Then restrict the summoning, problem solved.


----------



## KuroiMugetsu (Mar 29, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Someone remind me how, summons aside, Sakura is supposed to do anything here that doesn't involve whatever she throws at Rukia getting frozen?



^this ... sakura tries to punch .... Frozen 
Sakura summons .. Frozen ....
Sakura gets blitzed and frozen


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 29, 2015)

Pls go to the blogs.... and check the feats there... for both series....

Rukia isn't blitzing Sakura and Sakura ain't blitzing Rukia...


----------

